# Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden



## PCGH_Stephan (7. November 2012)

*Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Viele Ersteller eines Sammelthreads im PCGHX-Forum versorgen andere Community-Mitglieder mit wertvollen Informationen zu Hard- und Software, pflegen Ergebnislisten oder sammeln Links zu anderen interessanten Threads im PCGHX-Forum. Die Arbeit, die in einen Sammelthread gesteckt wurde, verdient daher nicht nur Anerkennung, sondern sollte auch dann nicht vergebens sein, falls ein Sammelthread-Ersteller einmal nicht mehr den Sammelthread pflegen kann.

In diesem Thread könnt ihr daher Sammelthreads melden, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden. Die Forenleitung schaut sich dann die Situation in dem Sammelthread an und versucht eine Lösung zu finden, die zur weiteren Pflege des Sammelthreads führt.

*Muss ich denn unbedingt Sammelthreads hier melden oder kann ich nicht erst anderweitig aktiv werden?*
Falls ihr merkt, dass ein Sammelthread nicht mehr gepflegt wird, könnt  ihr im Sammelthread freundlich(!) nachfragen, ob bzw. wann eine  Aktualisierung geplant ist und ggf. darauf hinweisen, dass es neue  Inhalte gibt, die im Startbeitrag eingepflegt werden sollten.  Vielleicht hat der Sammelthread-Ersteller nur nicht mitbekommen, dass z.  B. ein neuer Trailer für das Spiel erschienen ist, um das sich der  Sammelthread dreht.

*Welche Sammelthreads sollten gemeldet werden und welche nicht?*
Das Führen eines Sammelthreads kann eine zeitraubende Angelegenheit sein. Daher ist es verständlich, dass ein Sammelthread-Ersteller nicht immer die Zeit für die Pflege seines Threads hat. In diesem Thread sollen daher vorzugsweise Sammelthreads gemeldet werden, die seit mindestens 4 Wochen nicht mehr aktualisiert wurden. (Früheres Melden ist z. B. dann sinnvoll, wenn ein Sammelthread-Ersteller eine Löschung des Accounts angefordert hat oder bekanntgegeben hat, den Sammelthread nicht mehr weiter zu betreuen.)

*Ich führe selbst einen Sammelthread, den ich voraussichtlich nicht mehr weiter pflegen kann - was soll ich tun?*
Zuerst einmal Vielen Dank für die bisherige Pflege des Sammelthreads! Im Idealfall hast du bereits ein anderes Community-Mitglied gefunden, das den Sammelthread fortführen wird. Melde dich dann einfach hier im Thread und schildere kurz, welchen Thread du an welches Community-Mitglied abtreten möchtest. Um die technische Umsetzung kümmert sich dann die Forenleitung. Du weißt nicht, ob ein anderes Community-Mitglied den Sammelthread übernehmen möchte? Dann frag doch am besten mal im Sammelthread nach - vielleicht hat ein Stammgast in deinem Sammelthread Lust dazu, deine Arbeit fortzuführen. Das hast du schon erfolglos getan? Auch kein Problem: Gib uns in diesem Thread kurz Bescheid und wir finden gemeinsam eine Lösung, wie dein bisher gepflegter Sammelthread am besten fortgeführt werden kann.

*Was passiert, wenn ein Sammelthread hier gemeldet wurde?*
Die Forenleitung nimmt mit dem Ersteller des Sammelthreads Kontakt auf und klärt, ob das Community-Mitglied weiterhin Interesse hat und in der Lage ist, den Sammelthread zu aktualisieren. Ist das nicht der Fall, besteht die Möglichkeit, dass ein anderes Community-Mitglied die Pflege des Sammelthreads übernimmt. Auf welche Weise die Übernahme des Sammelthreads erfolgt, wird situationsabhängig entschieden.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Diesen Thread an diesen User.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. März 2013)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Der Umzug ist vollzogen und steffen0278 hat nun den Startbeitrag im Assetto-Corsa-Sammelthread.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. März 2013)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Dieser hier - TE war 2011 zuletzt online.


----------



## minicoopers (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

 Dieser Thread wurde auch schon länger nciht mehr aktuallisiert. Der TE war nun seit ~ 1,5 Monaten nciht mehr  Online.
Wenn der TE es nciht mehr weiter machen will, würde ich den Thread übernehmen.


----------



## Ion (21. September 2013)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Hallo

Hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sportspiele-und-simulationen/151146-sammelthread-x-rebirth.html
Wurde schon lange nicht mehr aktualisiert und ist stark veraltet. Der TE war das letzte mal im Mai diesen Jahres online.

*Da ich dieses Spiel liebe* und auch alle anderen X-Teile besitze, würde ich den Sammelthread gerne übernehmen und von grundauf neu aufbauen.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. September 2013)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Du hast eine PN.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. September 2013)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-score-liste-maximaler-fsb-referenz-takt.html

Dieser Thread wird leider bereits seit langer Zeit nicht mehr aktualisiert, der Threadersteller ist seit Ende 2009 inaktiv. Mir ist es damals nicht gelungen, eine Übernahme zu realisieren. Möchte jemand den Thread übernehmen und neue Ergebnisse regelmäßig in eine Ergebnisliste eintragen? Idealerweise übernimmt der neue Leiter des Sammelthreads auch ältere Ergebnisse, Details können wir aber noch später klären. Wer den Sammelthread übernehmen möchte, meldet sich am besten in diesem Thread oder bei mir direkt via Private Nachricht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Oktober 2013)

Hey

also hier

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/267383-ranking-tomb-raider.html

wurde seit Mai nicht mehr aktualisiert  habt ihr eventuell noch einen freiwilligen der es weiterführen möchte /kann?! 
der TE reagierte nicht auf einigen PN`s


Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Oktober 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> also hier
> 
> ...



Hey

wird dieser Fall nun schon bearbeitet ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Ja, ich habe den Thread-Ersteller am 4.10. angeschrieben. Er hat sich zwar nicht im Forum eingeloggt, aber die E-Mail-Kopie-Funktion ist aktiviert, sodass er theoretisch dennoch die Nachricht erhalten hat. Bisher habe ich aber nichts gehört. Du magst nicht zufällig selbst den Thread übernehmen? Ansonsten frage ich im Thread nach Interessierten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe den Thread-Ersteller am 4.10. angeschrieben. Er hat sich zwar nicht im Forum eingeloggt, aber die E-Mail-Kopie-Funktion ist aktiviert, sodass er theoretisch dennoch die Nachricht erhalten hat. Bisher habe ich aber nichts gehört. Du magst nicht zufällig selbst den Thread übernehmen? Ansonsten frage ich im Thread nach Interessierten.



ich habe leider zu wenig  Zeit


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Oktober 2013)

Hey

hat sich eventuell schon jemand gemeldet ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Nein, leider weder im Thread noch via PN.


----------



## Yassen (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Hi das Mietgleid war am 12.12.12 das letzte mal Online. Finde ich schade das dieser Thread nicht mehr geflegt wird. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/74442-how-s-auf-pcghx.html


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2014)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Der Umzug ist vollzogen und steffen0278 hat nun den Startbeitrag im Assetto-Corsa-Sammelthread.


 Sonderlich aktiv scheint er nicht beim beim aktuell halten zu sein, sofern keiner etwas dagegen hat würde ich den Thread wieder übernehmen.


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2014)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Zumindest im Thread hat sich bis jetzt keiner dagegen ausgesprochen, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie  steffen0278 dazu steht.
Wie geht es damit jetzt weiter?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. April 2014)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Ich habe steffen0278 eine PN geschickt, ob es okay ist, wenn ich dir den Thread übertrage.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Juni 2014)

Moin Moin

Folgende Threads werden seit längere Zeit  nicht mehr gepflegt  was sehr schade ist. Habe auch schon diese Personen eine PN geschrieben aber ohne Erfolg 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/201974-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a.html



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/261181-ranking-unigine-valley.html


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juni 2014)

Moin habt ihr schon was erreicht ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Bisher noch nicht - lass uns den Threaderstellern aber fairerweise etwas Zeit geben. Die Anfragen sind raus.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Update: Der Unigine-Valley-Thread wird von Softy weitergeführt, den 3DMark-11-Thread hat minicoopers übernommen.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Es scheint keiner zu wollen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ele/214487-sammelthread-assetto-corsa-81.html


----------



## steinschock (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Hi Stephan

Ist / War mein Thread kann den aber momentan nicht weiterführen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/star-citizen/251172-sammelthread-star-citizen.html


uka hat sich bei mir gemeldet und würde ihn gern weiterführen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/30725-uka.html

Gruß
Steinschock


----------



## Inzersdorfer (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread wurde am 25.04.2015 zuletzt mit einem Update versorgt, der User Poempel war am 11.07.2015 zum letzten mal eingeloggt.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Der http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...reads-die-nicht-mehr-aktualisiert-werden.html Sammelthread wird anscheinend nicht mehr aktualisiert.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Der http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...reads-die-nicht-mehr-aktualisiert-werden.html Sammelthread wird anscheinend nicht mehr aktualisiert.



Hallo,

trollst Du uns jetzt?  oder geht es um den Laufzeit-Ranglisten-Thread?


----------



## steAK79 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

im  [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark Rangliste -Thread passiert auch nix mehr, bzw. es werden zwar Ergenisse gepostet,
aber nicht in die Tabelle eingepflegt.

Grüße

steAK`


----------



## Inzersdorfer (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Es geht um den Ranglistenthread, allerdings hat mein Posting #26 durchaus kafkaeske Qualitäten.

_duck and cover_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Moin,

StefanStg hat nicht mehr die Zeit, den Cinebench-Sammelthread weiterzuführen. Wie in dem einen Beitrag von StefanStg zu sehen, hätte er nichts dagegen, wenn ich den Thread weiterführe...

Betroffener Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...ch-11-5-cinebench-r15-u-cinebench-2003-a.html

Post von StefanStg:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...bench-r15-u-cinebench-2003-a-post8061166.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...bench-r15-u-cinebench-2003-a-post8061752.html

Grüße,
iGame


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Ich möchte folgende Ranking Threads abgeben und suche daher einen Nachfolger, der die Rankings (hoffentlich gewissenhaft und liebevoll ) übernimmt:

[Ranking] Unigine Valley

[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich möchte folgende Ranking Threads abgeben und suche daher einen Nachfolger, der die Rankings (hoffentlich gewissenhaft und liebevoll ) übernimmt:
> 
> [Ranking] Unigine Valley
> 
> [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Fire Strike Ultra added☆


Sofern es keine anderen Interessenten gibt, kann ich gerne auch die beiden Threads übernehmen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. August 2016)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

alternativ würde ich die Pflege übernehmen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. August 2016)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Wenn Chris-W201-Fan beide Threads übernimmt, wäre das für mich wegen des früheren Anmeldedatums (zeitlich vor der Erstellung beider Threads) leichter umzusetzen. Seid ihr damit beide einverstanden?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. August 2016)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Nein, nur Valley, CB darf gern IGK haben.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. August 2016)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Cinebench hat iGameKudan schon länger. Softy will allerdings Unigine und 3DMark 2013 abtreten.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. August 2016)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Auf den Valley-Benchmark lege ich jetzt nicht so einen Wert... 

Den 3D Mark würde ich aber doch gerne übernehmen, falls Chris den nicht mag.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. August 2016)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Ich hatte nur Valley auf dem Schirm,  maybee verschluckt Tapatalk wieder Links?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. August 2016)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Müssen Ingamekudan und ich noch was tun? 

Im Valley Thread wäre schon ein Update gefragt


----------



## Inzersdorfer (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Für [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden] suche ich einen Boardie der die Pflege übernimmt.
Da ich zuletzt am Sonntag wieder einmal den ganzen Tag nicht ohne die  Google-Captchas auf Forum gelangen hätte können und hier der Cloudflare  Schmonz wohl nicht mehr weggeräumt wird kann ich ein auch nur annähernd  zeitnahes Aktualisieren dieses Threads nicht gewährleisten.


----------



## iGameKudan (10. März 2018)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Hallo Stephan,

da mir schon seit einiger Zeit gewissermaßen der Enthusiasmus und durch meine Ausbildung nun auch die Zeit fehlt, würde ich gerne den 3DMark- und Cinebench-Thread abgeben. 
Folgender User würde sich dazu bereiterklären, den 3DMark-Thread und ggfs. auch den Cinebench-Thread zu übernehmen. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/24488-gohrbi.html

Grüße,
David


----------



## Gohrbi (10. März 2018)

*AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden*

Hallo Stephan,

... den 3DMark (2013) würde ich versuchsweise, vielleicht stelle ich mich ja auch zu dumm an, übernehmen.
Wenn es gut anläuft können wir über weiteres reden.

Grüße Gohrbi

EDIT: Da nach 9 Tagen hier auch keine Reaktion erfolgt .  .. ich habe dafür auch keine Lust mehr .....


----------



## chill_eule (19. April 2020)

Moin!

Ich bin fast immer in den gleichen Unterforen unterwegs, und da sind mir so ein paar "Leichen" aufgefallen bzgl. Sammelthreads aber auch angepinnte "wichtige" Threads.

Weiß ja nicht, ob da mal jemand aufräumen möchte und evtl. auch ein paar aktuellere Sammelthreads anpinnen will 

Leichen, die mir aufgefallen sind:
[Sticky-Thread] Alle wichtigen Artikel aus diesem Forum im Überblick
140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016
[How-To] Intel Core 2 Duo/Quad Overclocking
[GUIDE] AMD FX - Taktschwankungen unter Volllast
[How-To] AMD K8: Athlon 64/Athlon 64 X2 Overclocking (inlusive Phenom Info!)
[Sammelthread] Overclockingliste aller Grafikkarten II
AMD Radeon HD 7x00 Series Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread
[Sticky-Thread] Alle wichtigen Artikel aus diesem Forum im Überblick
Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8
Sammelthreads/Lesertests im Forum Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher
[Sticky-Thread] Alle wichtigen Artikel aus diesem Forum im Überblick
[How To] Windows Sieben partitionieren, installieren und erste Schritte
[Sammelthread] Microsoft Windows 8
Windows 7: Probleme und Praxiserfahrungen?


----------



## Lordac (14. Januar 2022)

Servus,

meiner Meinung nach müsste in jedem Unterforum geschaut werden welche angehefteten Themen noch aktuell sind, bzw. benötigt werden.

Die Arbeit/Mühe der Ersteller in allen Ehren, aber wenn z.B. die PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Dezember 19) das letzte mal am 3. Dezember 2019 bearbeitet wurden, und sich kein neuer findet der die klasse Arbeit von "9Strike" fortführt, dann muss man in den sauren Apfel beißen und es raus nehmen.

Wenn diese Themen nicht in der Versenkung verschwinden sollen, dann macht ein extra Unterforum mit z.B. dem Namen: "Ahnengalerie der angehefteten Themen", oder wie auch immer. 

Ich sehe hier dringenden Handlungsbedarf, auch in der Hoffnung das dann die wirklich aktuellen Themen besser gefunden werden, und nicht untergehen.

Vielen Dank,

Lordac


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (15. Januar 2022)

Genauso das PCGH-Sprechstunde-Archiv ... wer brauch das noch?


----------



## Shinna (18. Januar 2022)

Lordac schrieb:


> meiner Meinung nach müsste in jedem Unterforum geschaut werden welche angehefteten Themen noch aktuell sind, bzw. benötigt werden.


Dem kann ich ausdrücklich nur zustimmen. Ich bekomme mehr und mehr das Gefühl, dass das Forum nur noch zum generieren von Clicks dient. Damit man noch ein paar Euronen für die Werbebanner bzw. Werbung im Allgemeinen generieren kann.

Es gibt hier zig Mods. Zum Teil sogar spezielle für Unterforen und die Stickies gammeln vor sich hin. Ich habe jetzt keine Lust gehabt das gesamte Forum zu durchsuchen. Nur die oberen 3 Kategorien. Ich schätze die Liste wird doppelt oder dreimal so lang wenn man die Kategorie "Hardware: Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen" mal durchackert.



> Der Gute-Newsquellen-Sammelthread - Zuletzt bearbeitet von einem Moderator: 2. Juli 2009
> 
> 
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/der-gute-newsquellen-sammelthread.1615/
> ...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Januar 2022)

Sobald wir die Januar-Produktion hinter uns haben, widmen wir uns intern dem Thema. Danke, dass ihr euch so lautstark gemeldet habt.


----------



## Shinna (18. Januar 2022)

Das führt hier jetzt vll. zu weit. Aber ggf. macht es Sinn mal die bestehende Struktur zu überdenken. So wie ich das aktuell wahrnehme sind die Moderatoren zur Zeit ja "globale Mods". Primär zur "Durchsetzung" der Forenregeln/Netiquette. Und um hier und da mal ein Thema in das korrekte Unterforum zu verschieben bzw. Doppelpostings einzudämmen.

Wenn die Verantwortlichkeit fehlt seinen "Bereich" sauber und aktuell zu halten, wird es eben auch nicht gemacht. Ein anderer Punkt ist, dass viele "Gelegenheits-User" das geschriebene eines Mods höher gewichten als wenn es von einem "normalen User" kommt. Das passiert unbewusst. Man verbindet den Mod Status auch gleichzeitig mit einem gehobenen Wissensstand. Das kann aber muss eben nicht zutreffen. Von daher wäre es vll. nicht verkehrt den Mod Status auf einzelne Unterforen oder ggf. auch Kategorien zu begrenzen. Was nicht heißt, dass man nicht eine Handvoll globaler Mods haben könnte die tätig werden wenn nach x-Stunden zBsp die Reaktion des eigentlichen Mods ausbleibt(verschieben/zusammenführen/Reaktion auf gemeldete Beiträge).


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2022)

Ich denke die S-Mod Funktion ist wichtig, so dass Moderatoren auch forenübergreifend handeln können.
Sind sie nur auf bestimmte Unterforen beschränkt, müssen sie immer warten, bis jemand da ist, der die Rechte dafür hat. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es das Ganze besser machen würde, wenn sie nur bestimmten Foren zugewiesen bekommen.


----------



## Lordac (3. März 2022)

Servus,


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Sobald wir die Januar-Produktion hinter uns haben, widmen wir uns intern dem Thema.


gibt es schon Neuigkeiten?

Gruß,

Lordac


----------

